# Slingshot hunting in texas



## Ian (Feb 27, 2016)

I would like to know if I can hunt anything with a slingshot in texas, I have heard you can and can't, I would like to get some more details.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40953-slingshot-hunting-laws-all-50-states/

Check with your local game warden.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Charles said:


> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40953-slingshot-hunting-laws-all-50-states/
> 
> Check with your local game warden.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


That thread is not accurate. Massachusetts info on it is 100% wrong, as I have stated with links for proof yet no one cares to update it. Do not trust anything on that link without checking into it yourself.


----------



## Ian (Feb 27, 2016)

I am still having trouble finding out the laws.


----------

